# Earl Bonovich: TiVo God or Information Satan?



## CrazyKen (Sep 23, 2005)

Seeing that we're going on Round 4 of off-topic haven concerning "Earl doesn't know squat!" vs "Earl knows his shiz!" in...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4303782#post4303782

I decided to make this thread so we don't go off-topic in the other thread. DISCUSS! 

BTW, no offense, Earl. I believe in you. I'm just tired of seeing that thread go off-topic. I wish there was a way I could make this a survey.

- Ken


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I wouldn't even put myself as a "TiVo" God...

Maybe...... a Decon on the DirecTV side of things... but certainly not a "God" for everything TiVo....


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Lets see if I can derail this thread  Last time I used Princess Bride so this time I will use Monty Python...


ebonovic said:


> I wouldn't even put myself as a "TiVo" God...


rminsk: I say you are, lord, and I should know... I've followed a few.
Followers: Hail the TiVo G-d!
Earl: I'm not the TiVo G-d! Will you please listen? I am not the TiVo G-d, do you understand? Honestly!
Girl: Only the true TiVo G-d denies His divinity!
Earl: What?! Well, what sort of chance does that give me? All right... I AM the TiVo G-d!
Followers: He is! He is the TiVo G-d!
Earl: Now, F--- OFF!!!!
[there is a long awkward silence.]
rminsk: ...how shall we f--- off, oh Lord?
Earl: Oh, just go away! Leave me alone.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Cute....


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

rminsk said:


> Lets see if I can derail this thread  Last time I used Princess Bride so this time I will use Monty Python...


ROFLMAO.

My contribrution:

Entire mob: YES, WE ARE ALL DIFFERENT!
lone voice: I'm not.

Earl, I continue to appreciate your input on TCF.


----------



## CrazyKen (Sep 23, 2005)

This thread is GRRREAT! Keep 'em coming!  I really love the 2nd reply.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I just hope Earl knows who is doing a serious dig at him and who is just razzing him. Hopefully even the limited interactions on forums have given him enough info on us to tell the difference. 

What some of us, me included, need to realize, is that although we may just be teasing, combined with the serious detractors, ours just gets piled on top and may give him the wrong impression of us. Or just aggravate him. 

I know what I do/dont do in a day with work and personal life. (obviously being #32 on this forum shows I have not much of either lol). I can't imagine what his life is since he's actually running tests and writing about things that matter. 

The restraint he's shown to date is commendable given the little I've read about the bashing and as with the commercials we all hate, if you dont like him, just hit ignore or dont read his posts (like FF with tivo) . It's that simple.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

CrazyKen said:


> I decided to make this thread so we don't go off-topic in the other thread. DISCUSS!


You might have more success with your plan if you had started this thread in a forum in which this Earl person actually posts. The Coffeehouse, as far as I know, is not such a forum. While there may be people here who frequent Earl-populated forums elsewhere in the TC and have therefore had the apparently-debatable benefit of his writings, those of us who stay close to home (as it were) don't have the necessary information upon which to base an opinion of Earl's contributions to the otherwise high level of discourse at TC. Given that predicament, we will shortly begin being obnoxious just because we can.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> I just hope Earl knows who is doing a serious dig at him and who is just razzing him. Hopefully even the limited interactions on forums have given him enough info on us to tell the difference.
> 
> What some of us, me included, need to realize, is that although we may just be teasing, combined with the serious detractors, ours just gets piled on top and may give him the wrong impression of us. Or just aggravate him.
> 
> ...


Thanks News... I do have a pretty good idea of who is taking "jabs" and who is taking "sucker punches"...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Earls life has been full of poor choices and mistakes, but after finding a small upgrade to DTiVos he has an epiphany and vows to change his ways. Upon discovering that DirectTV will make great upgrade to 6.3, Earl is hit by endless threadcrap and the remote blows out of his limp hand as he instead spends all his time posting in many DirectTV threads. While recovering from carpal tunnel syndrome in the hospital and watching Live  cable   television, Earl has a karmic epiphany, thanks to Carson Daly, who attributes his success to doing good for others. A light bulb goes off and we are all still in the dark waiting patiently for the next great TiVo experience.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Shouldn't this thread be a poll??   Earl is the most patient, eternally optimistic virtual persona that I know. I would say that the qualities he expresses in his post(s) lend him more towards good than evil.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

YW Earl.

And for the record I object to the usage of the word God or satan in this manner. He is neither nor ever could be either of those. But it's a free country of course. I know the intent wasn't meanspirited, however those 2 words are pretty inflamatory to some people and comparing him to either one can be pretty un- PC 

perhaps Tivo know it all or Information demon?


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't think Earl is real...I think his posts are crafted by the marketing dept at Directv (if he's saying something postive) or Echostar (if he's saying something negative)


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

So what new features are in upgrade 6.29? Will there be folders? What colors will they be?
Where is it this upgrade that I thought came out in early July?
Who's fault is for the delays?
Is Earl a Cubs fan or a White Sox fan? 
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Gweeto (Jul 28, 2006)

Earl is da man. I for one appreciate any information you are willing to give us.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Markman07 said:


> Is Earl a Cubs fan or a White Sox fan?


Oh that is easy....... White Sox


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Oh that is easy....... White Sox


hiss boo. you swept us last year.

Course we suck this year, so no harm, no foul.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

It's just plain old Karma, plain and simple. And it will just keep beating you up Earl, until you cross #237 off your list. "Told a bunch of Tivo Geeks without a life that 6.3 would be out in 'mid-August'."


----------



## dbears (Nov 14, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Oh that is easy....... White Sox


I always thought Earl had a good head on his shoulder and now its verified. Go Sox!

In all candor, I've found Earl's posts to be measured and realistic. Please keep the info coming.

Thanks,

Mike

Da Bears


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

*DAAAAAAAAAAA Bearsssssssss*

Thank you my friend! Sausage anyone?


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I just discovered something disturbing - "Earl Bonovich" is an anagram for "Evil Narc Hobo"

So I'm clearly voting for "Information Satan!"


----------



## Twister18 (Jul 6, 2006)

Gweeto said:


> Earl is da man. I for one appreciate any information you are willing to give us.


I'll second that.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Earl can't be evil.... he's the same guy who plays Major Victory on Who Wants To Be A Superhero... clearly not evil...


----------



## toddcurry (Jul 25, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> hiss boo. you swept us last year.
> 
> Course we suck this year, so no harm, no foul.


I attended the SPANKING the Cubs delivered to the Sox in the last game they played. No need to apologize for the Cubs ever again after that game.

Buerhle rung up for 7 runs.

Back on this "Coffee House" topic.... Earl has always been helpful, but needs to find a second source for his "deep throat" contact. Else we will pull his journalist credentials.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Oh that is easy....... White Sox


Anyone who know where TP is already figured that


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

toddcurry said:


> I attended the SPANKING the Cubs delivered to the Sox in the last game they played. No need to apologize for the Cubs ever again after that game.
> 
> Buerhle rung up for 7 runs.
> 
> Back on this "Coffee House" topic.... Earl has always been helpful, but needs to find a second source for his "deep throat" contact. Else we will pull his journalist credentials.


Yah... that kinda sucked... I guess they where to busy polishing their World Series Rings.... and eating goat in the club house...


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

rminsk said:


> Lets see if I can derail this thread  Last time I used Princess Bride so this time I will use Monty Python...
> 
> Followers: He is! He is the TiVo G-d!
> Earl: Now, F--- OFF!!!!
> ...


I think he just said, "Blessed are the cheese makers."


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

Duke Duke Duke, Duke of Earl, Duke Duke. 

Earl is god and dont you forget it.



I heard he was a Mariners fan.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> *DAAAAAAAAAAA Bearsssssssss*


Good posting.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

Markman07 said:


> So what new features are in upgrade 6.29? Will there be folders? What colors will they be?
> Where is it this upgrade that I thought came out in early July?
> Who's fault is for the delays?
> Is Earl a Cubs fan or a White Sox fan?
> WHY WHY WHY WHY WHAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Now you really insulted Earl by saying in the same sentence< a cubs fan) Your TWINKIES are going to be snacks this week-end. GOOOOOO SOX-YES.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

purple6816 said:


> I heard he was a Mariners fan.


Only if they where playing the Twins or the Tigers

Ane especially not after the thumping in 2000


----------



## lynesjc (Feb 10, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Oh that is easy....... White Sox


See, he's a bandwagon hopper! Always a fan of the latest, coolest thing. Used to be Tivo and the Chubs, now it's the White Sox and D*'s Fisher Price toy hd dvr.

Devil Incarnate I say!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

lynesjc said:


> See, he's a bandwagon hopper! Always a fan of the latest, coolest thing. Used to be Tivo and the Chubs, now it's the White Sox and D*'s Fisher Price toy hd dvr.
> 
> Devil Incarnate I say!


Ahh... yep... jumped on the band-wagon when Kittle was a rookie


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

I know that this is OT, but since you're a White Sox fan and have a psuedo connection to the media, if there's anything you can do to get rid of Hawk and DJ, it would be greatly appreciated. Man are they annoying.


----------



## merlin803 (Dec 11, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Only if they where playing the Twins or the Tigers
> 
> Ane especially not after the thumping in 2000


Hey, forget all that "leave Earl alone" stuff that I posted in the 6.3 upgrade thread... Tiger's Fan  JK


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Earl as a Minnesota resident and Twins fan I want to thank you for reaching out of the stands last night and interfering with the catch on the last play of the game!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Markman07 said:


> Earl as a Minnesota resident and Twins fan I want to thank you for reaching out of the stands last night and interfering with the catch on the last play of the game!


It's not like it changed the outcome of the game.... Your 1st baseman was going to catch it anyway....

Still If I was there, homie would have had his arm broken... moron.


----------

